

How Should Earth Respond When Aliens Say Hello? - codelizard42
http://www.space.com/8120-earth-respond-aliens.html

======
kleer001
Kinda thin article.

My answer: I would assume that any message we receive from aliens comes with a
primer. If it doesn't how then could we read it an know it's a message? The
next obvious step is reading, understanding, then extrapolating from the
message. Where they're from, who they are, how their message came to us. Like
in Carl Sagan's "Contact" the message might come to us from a way station and
not the actual source of the aliens themselves. The message might me an
invitation, a warning, a plea, or simple salutation. Or it might be something
in the middle. They are alien. And we do have trouble understanding humans
born only 500 years previous.

How should we respond? Hopefully in the same way that message arrived, that
seems obvious. What should we respond with? Something with similar content
most likely. Something along the lines of this "Alien" response hoax to the
Arecibo message: [http://rationalblogs.org/rationalwiki/wp-
content/uploads/sit...](http://rationalblogs.org/rationalwiki/wp-
content/uploads/sites/2/2013/04/Arecibo-vs-Chilbolton-300x400.png)

------
a3n
"Very happy to hear from you. Let's hang out."

